# Collage when I'm bored ! ! !



## dianaxgalvez (May 3, 2010)

I had many things to do for school but I didn't wanna do that psychology homework thats making me CRAZY !!!

So here's what I decided to do instead


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Amazing!!! Its so cool!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Very cute!


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

I would have much rather made one of those instead of homework too...LOL
Very good job


----------



## Coral&Andrew (Sep 22, 2010)

awww thats well cute


----------



## dianaxgalvez (May 3, 2010)

Lol thanks everyone ; I paid the price though, I had to stay up until 3am doing homework : P 
Last night I made another collage, its about my very first Cockatiel, her name was Matilda;; until she turned about 1 year old and I realized that she, was a boy 

Right now, Matilda lives in Colombia and was adopted by my best friend who keeps me updated of everything that's going on with him. . . he's a sweetheart and has more Vocals than Andrea Bocelli. He was very sick from Coccidia, around 2 months ago but recovered very well, still on treatment though. I miss him SO MUCH !  - Just wanted to share :blush: Here's the Collage I made about him. (Matilda is still a "she" in my heart, its the first time I refer about her as a male  )


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

He heheeh it is beautiful,i love also the collage you made for me


----------



## dianaxgalvez (May 3, 2010)

nikol witch said:


> He heheeh it is beautiful,i love also the collage you made for me


I'm glad you liked it !


----------

